#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  fuif

## LJ Bert

Hier enkele foto's van afgelopen zaterdag.




















Even wat er hing 
4 X clay packy superscan zoom
2x clay packy superscan
2x clay packy superscan (zonder ballast)
6x martin 218
10x 2 way blinder
20x losse par 64
3x six bar par 64
1x martin case pro 1
1x celco pathfinder
4x vmb
4x elektrotakel

Ben benieuwd

----------


## LJ Bert

even correctie 6 x elektro takel

----------


## AJB

Ziet er spectaculair uit  :Big Grin:  Vooral de laatste paar plaatjes waren qua compositie leuk! Goed gebruik gemaakt van hoogteverschil.

keep going ![8D]


greetz AJB

----------


## movinghead

Ziet er goed uit Bert... Claypacky HOU IK ECHT VAN!!...
Erg mooi...
Wat ik me afvroeg... Hebben jullie een soort van frames om de scanbehuizing heen gebouwd? Of is dat een nieuw iets wat ik niet ken ofzo?

----------


## Tiemen

Staat dat allemaal op 4 van die vmb'tjes die maximum 200 kg 't stuk of iets in die aard mogen dragen?

----------


## AJB

Dat vroeg ik me idd ook af... En aan de foto's te zien is dit wel het geval... Hoe is dit berekend ? 4x CP scan+truss, parren en doeken op bovenste legger is al 400 kilo... Dan nog 2 leggers daaronder ? + de motortakels... Hmmmm ben benieuwd naar de uitleg  :Big Grin: 

AJB :Wink: 


Ps...Kan het zijn dat ik 10 Clay Paky scans tel, terwijl er maar 8 op jouw lijstje staan ?....[?]

----------


## jack

Daar gaan we weer[} :Smile: ] Mag dat


ps nette show

----------


## LJ Bert

hey even uitleggen da back trus is ook nog getakeld met 2 elektrotakels van 500 Kg /stuk
de achterste vmb's staan er eig alleen maar voor de stabiliteit allen de voorste worden bellast maar daar superscan zonder ballast te gebruiken valt ook dit weer zeer goed mee.
en sorry 4 x superscan zonder ballast aan de 2 voorste hoeken om de vmb's minder te belasten uitleg over die ballast
en ja rond de zooms zit een frame zodat we deze ook staande kunnen plaatsen op een podium

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Echt sjiek Bert,een redelijk simpele constructie (eigenlijk niks in het publiek getakeld of van die toestanden) en toch een heel mooi effect door die hoogteverschillen.
Waar was dit ergens?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Bert,
het ziet er wel allemaal mooi uit, maar dat geldt voor heel veel kunstwerken. De vraag is of het ook veilig is!?

ik zie 4 statieven en daarop leg je trussesn en daaraan hang je takels die vervolgens weer trussen hijsen.
I'm impressed, maar ook vooral zeer benieuwd naar de lasten die je hebt berekend op die 4 statieven....
en dan ook nog niet de moeite genomen om een stevige multiplex plaat onder de stempels van die statieven te leggen.... 
Het stempelvoetje rust nu gewoon op een 18mm plankje? Grote klasse! 
Ik begrijp die bijdrage maar al te goed waarin vet gedrukt staat:
MAG DIT?

----------


## Hans c.

Op het punt veiligheid ga ik even niet in.
Ik vind het een erg prachtige en vrij eenvoudige opstelling.
Je bent er in geslaagt van in zo'n lelijke tent iets zeer moois neer te zetten.
Wat niet eenvoudig is he.

----------


## LJ Nico

is dit met "anoniem sound & light"  ( met LJ Tim )

----------


## ronny

> citaat:anoniem sound & light" ( met LJ Tim )



uit houthalen dus???

----------


## jo vaes

Volgens mij zit anoniem in Zonhoven

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jo vaes_
> 
> Volgens mij zit anoniem in Zonhoven



Yep, Danny zit nog steeds in Zonhoven (Bruinstraat)

----------


## ronny

idd   had het verkeerd voor.[:I]

----------


## Justin

Heb ook nog es even naar de constructie gekeken.....echt waanzin wat sommigen zo even in de lucht takelen........

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:4 X clay packy superscan zoom
> 2x clay packy superscan
> 2x clay packy superscan (zonder ballast)
> 6x martin 218



Héhé, dan vallen die 218's ineens niet meer op!

----------


## de kawaman

Mag ik nou eens een brutale vraag stellen?
wat ben je nou als opdracht gever voor zo'n show kwijt?
Hoeft niet exact, maar een richtprijs?
Ben benieuwd!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ik schat tussen de 2000-2500

----------


## de kawaman

Hm.... das niet duur dan.
Als ik zie wat tegenwoordig een drive-in van zo'n 500 euro meebrengt.
(alleen een setje parren ;() dan is dat zeker niet duur!

Ik dacht zelf aan een veelvoud van dat bedrag nl!

----------


## LSD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door de kawaman_
> 
> Hm.... das niet duur dan.
> Als ik zie wat tegenwoordig een drive-in van zo'n 500 euro meebrengt.
> (alleen een setje parren ;() dan is dat zeker niet duur!
> 
> Ik dacht zelf aan een veelvoud van dat bedrag nl!



Hmmm, In wat voor regio zit jij dan??? daar wil ik ook wel een graantje komen meepikken.  Als je bij ons in de buurt alleen wat parren meebrengt voor 500  is binnen de kortste keren je agenda leeg.

----------


## LJ Bert

ja er is dus duidelijk een groot prijsverschil tussen de belgische en de nederlandse markt. en dan hangt het er ook nog vanaf in welke regio je zit. in belgie liggen de prijzen in limburg  lager dan in antwerpen bijvoorbeeld. van het bedrag heb ik geen flauw benul dus ga ik er ook niks op zeggen. maar ik gok zoals davy allé da lijkt mj redelijk

----------


## Harmen

toch jmmr van die palen in t midden van die tent[V]
maare k ben onder de indruk  :Big Grin: 
vooral die witte effecten zijn leuk gedaan...
mzzls

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LSD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door de kawaman_
> ...



Dat zijn hier in Noord Brabant hele normale prijzen, bij ons kosten ze ongeveer ook deze prijs en dan heb je niks bijzonders hoor en elk weekend zijn er 3 dagen lang 4 a 5 discosetjes weg...

----------


## ljanton

tja LSD

gij zijt dan ook maar iemand vanuit de kempen ik heb u al vaak ergens zien staan en wat je zegt dat je agenda dan vol staat is niet zo waar zenne kijk maar naar RETEC en PETER DE ZWART en AMS=&gt; die zijn zelfs falliet gegaan AMS dus zo een vaart zal het wel niet lopen zenne 


ljanton

----------


## LSD

Tja, eigenlijk mogen ze van mij allemaal failliet gaan, die firmas die systematisch overal onder de prijs duiken.  De meeste verenigingen die een fuif organiseren kijken ook alleem maar naar het budget, en niet naar wat ze ervoor krijgen...

----------


## Ghost_NMS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LSD_
> 
> ... De meeste verenigingen die een fuif organiseren kijken ook alleem maar naar het budget, en niet naar wat ze ervoor krijgen...



en dat is (spijtig genoeg) juist de huidige trend in de Belgische Kempen. Het komt er bij velen op neer om veel te verhuren tegen een prijs die lager dan de bodemprijzen gaat, terwijl kwaliteit totaal niet in vraag wordt gesteld.
En bij kwaliteit houdt het niet op. In sommige gevallen (ik ga geen namen noemen; ik hoop dat de betreffende personen/firmas het van zichzelf wel weten), wordt er zelfs weinig met veiligheid rekening gehouden. Dan denk ik bijvoorbeeld aan Parren met simpele gaffa aan de truss vastplakken en dergelijke.
Waarschijnlijk gaat er eerst een serieus ongeluk moeten voordoen opdat er maatregelen tegen zulke praktijken genomen worden  :Frown:

----------


## neeltje

ik wil niet weten welke firma hun parren met gaffa vasthangt, maar die zijn zo gek als een mus. Wat mij (ook uit de antwerpse kempen) nog steeds opvalt is dat je mensen uiteindelijk toch kan overtuigen van het verschil in prijs, als je er even mee doorpraat. Als je zegt 'bij mij krijg je dat, daar kan dit en dat mee'  dan zeggen de meeste dat ze dat op een ander ook kunnen krijgen. Als je dan effe vraagt wat die ander meegeeft, kan je vrij snel een mooi beeld van situatie schetsen.

Bij ons in de buurt is het momenteel trouwens mode om zo groot mogelijke budgetten uit te geven voor (mega-)fuiven. ik weet niet waar het vandaan komt, maar als ik zie wat voor geld die scouts en chiromensen uitgeven aan belichting (want dat is het enige wat ze interesseerd, geluid moet hard gaan en that's it), enkel om beter te doen dan de andere schouts in de buurt, tja... Daarmee betaal je een jaarlijks kamp voor 1000 man.

----------


## ljanton

tja neeltje , het enige wat ik er uit concludeer na 4 jaar fuifjes te hebben gezien links en rechts in de kempen is dat het altijd dezelfde dj's zijn en altijd dezelfde soort fuiven /zalen/inrichting altijd ongeveer dezelfde opstellingen anltijd dezelfde licht show , ik kan je bijna precies vertellen  wat de movingheads doen op de klj zomerfuif om 11:00 s'avonds he , daar zit nix niet meer in begot, en daarbij het zijn altijd maar multipars en MH's , wat op den duur SAAAAAAI wordt

greet's ljanton

----------


## jurjen_barel

Allereerst: Bert, mijn complimenten. Je hebt met je collega's een hele strakke lichtshow neer kunnen zetten. Die back-drop is trouwens geen overbodige luxe, als je ziet wat er anders te zien is...

ff Off-topic:




> citaat:_Geplaatst door LSD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door de kawaman_
> ...



Hier in de randstad (voor mij: regio Den Haag) heb je voor 500 euro één van de grootste drive-in shows van de regio.
Bij mij op school komt voor een prijs in die riching altijd Aquarius met heel veel meer dan een T-bar'tje parretjes. Zeg maar 4 T-bars en heel wat effecten. (Geen reclame, slechts een voorbeeld [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

Ik zelf zit al ver over de 'slechts 1 t-bar' heen, met diverse effecten en k hanteer nog steeds een minimum-tarief. Maarja, zonder al die premies en belastingen, etc.[:I]

----------


## neeltje

ljanton, ik weet wat je bedoelt, ik vraag mij ook af waar de tijd is dat je fuiven deed met scan's en discobollen (werkt trouwens perfect)

----------


## Ghost_NMS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> ...altijd dezelfde dj's zijn en altijd dezelfde soort fuiven /zalen/inrichting altijd ongeveer dezelfde opstellingen anltijd dezelfde licht show , ik kan je bijna precies vertellen  wat de movingheads doen op de klj zomerfuif om 11:00 s'avonds he , daar zit nix niet meer in begot, en daarbij het zijn altijd maar multipars en MH's , wat op den duur SAAAAAAI wordt
> 
> greet's ljanton




altijd dezelfde DJ's: hangt er vanaf waar je heen gaat. In het algemeen heb je in de Kempen inderdaad grote kans dat je veel dezelfde DJ's tegenkomt. Maar als je iets verder gaat kijken, dan zal je wel fuiven vinden die wel een gevarieerd aanbad proberen te geven.

Hetzelfde geldt voor de lichtshows in de Kempen. Jij beweert dat het toch "overal hetzelfde" is. In bepaalde gevallen is dit inderdaad ook zo. Dikwijls hangt dit ook af van het bedrijf dat de installatie levert. Bepaalde bedrijven doen namelijk weinig of geen moeite om iets origineels neer te planten. Maar als je weer wat verder kijkt, dan zal je zeker fuiven vinden (groot EN kleiner), die wel eisen stellen van de installaties, en waar dan ook niet de alledaagse dingen te zien zijn.

Dus aub, spreek niet zo vlug met uw 'ervaring van 4 jaar' dat je het allemaal wel gezien hebt... Als je hier toch aan twijfelt, mail me dan maar eens, dan stuur ik wel een aantal fuiven door die niet de "alledaagse" dingen laten zien (of horen).

----------


## ljanton

hey neeltje 

ja tis waar , trouwens een scan is sneller  :Smile:  en dat kan niemand ontkennen want als een scan van punt A naar B moet gaan beweegt hij gewoon een spiegeltje maar eeen MH moet heel dat kopke bewegen en si altijd trager en ja ik zal het dan maar meteen zeggen voor er andere weer beginnen te zagen =&gt; het hangt af waarvoor je die scan/MH gebruikt , voor een fuif zal in somminge gevallen een MH beter zijn omdat dat 360 graden of minder kan draaien en dat kan een scan dan weer niet maar ja ik doe licht voor een live groepke en dan heb je geen MH's nodig in principe want als we een artiest in licht moetten zete gebruiken we snel volgspot of we richten er een par op en de scans zijn als effectje tijdens drumsolo en dergelijk of andere en daarbij een MH is te duur voor mij =&gt; niet iedereen heeft de financiele middellen om dan al dan niet "professioneel" equipment aan te kopen =&gt; by the way  ik vind een scan even professioneel dan een MH zenne [} :Smile: ]

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> hey neeltje 
> by the way  ik vind een scan even professioneel dan een MH zenne [}]



Ik denk dat de discussie over het wel of niet professioneel zijn van een type lamp echt helemaal nergens over gaat. Volgens mij gaat het niet om de hoeveelheid en de soorten spots die er hangen, maar om de manier van omgang met die apparatuur.

Heb al vele shows gezien waar echt enorm veel bewegende fixtures hingen, maar waar de kwaliteit van de show echt ruk was. Terwijl er ook voldoende shows zijn waar bijna niets hangt maar die wel "helemaal kloppen". Wat is er dan professioneler?





> citaat:maar ja ik doe licht voor een live groepke en dan heb je geen MH's nodig in principe want als we een artiest in licht moetten zete gebruiken we snel volgspot of we richten er een par op en de scans zijn als effectje tijdens drumsolo en dergelijk of andere



Iedere show en ieder effect heeft z'n eigen wensen en mogelijkheden. Van daaaruit bepaal je of je kiest voor het ophangen (of neerzetten) van een bepaald merk en type spot. Het is dus zeker niet zo dat bij bands de scan altijd beter is, omdat ie sneller is. 
(Zie er sowieso het nut niet van in, want waarom denken mensen altijd dat bewegende units altijd en zoveel mogelijk moeten bewegen?? [xx(] )

Ik denk toch dat ik bij de gemiddelde show meer bewegende koppen heb hangen dan scans. Al is het alleen maar omdat ik die washes al nodig heb, en dat effect niet met een scan voor elkaar kan krijgen.

----------


## moderator

Reacties graag over het onderwerp...ben je een beetje de weg kwijt aangaande: waar ging deze discussie ook alweer over....lees even wat het onderwerp is!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mod,
op zo'n erg ruime aanduiding van het onderwerp kun je ook erg ruime / breedlopende reacties verwachten...
heeft niet 90% van wat-er-hier-door-de-foto-forums-gaat op een of ander manier betrokken bij een fuif, feest of party....?

----------


## ljanton

> citaat:Het is dus zeker niet zo dat bij bands de scan altijd beter is, omdat ie sneller is. 
> (Zie er sowieso het nut niet van in, want waarom denken mensen altijd dat bewegende units altijd en zoveel mogelijk moeten bewegen??  )



ik heb nooit beweerd dat bij bands scans beter zijn , 1) ik zie gewoon wat een scan is ten opzichte van een MH en je hebt ook scans van 24 DMX kanalen zoals een MH dus even prof. =&gt; hat hangt er van af waar je het gaat gebruiken  en dan kan je verder gaan wat voor typpe spot en het merk ? daar kijk ik niet naar zenne oke , ik vind sagitter cool maar als er een showtec staat ga ik er zeker niet om zeiken , en het nut er niet van inzien van dat het moet bewegen =&gt; daar antwoord ik niet op , =&gt; kijk dan naar wat optredens van slipknot/ramstein etc =&gt; worden ook alleen maar MH's gebruikt maaar  het beweegt en veel

greet's ljanton

----------


## ronny

wat er ook ophangt tis nog altijd de lj die de show ermee moet maken.  en op sommige plaatsen hangt veel op maar is de show niet om aan te zien.  liever wat minder dan , maar een goeie lj met een geweldige lichtshow.

----------


## ljanton

hey ronny


ja, je hebt gelijk ,ik steek met 7 parretjes en een giga strobe en 3 kleine lichteffectjes en een blacklite en een f80z en 1 halogeen straler een redelijk goede lichtshow ineen voor 200 man =&gt; je moet gewoon de pars goed richten en de kleine effectjes ook





greet's ljanton

----------


## AJB

Klein puntje Anton; een MH (afhankelijk van het merk en type) kan tot wel 560 graden ronddraaien... Mac500 = 440, mac2000 Perf. = 540 enz. 360graden is in elk geval niet geheel correct.

----------


## ljanton

ja okee sorry maar met MH werken is neit dagelijkse kost voor mij


greet's ljanton

----------


## cornedure

Even off-topic, maar ik vind het nodig.

ljanton, je teksten zouden veel beter leesbaar zijn mocht je punten en alinea's gebruiken.

Het wordt anders nogal onduidelijk. Schrijf niet hoe je spreekt. En lees eerst eens wat je geschreven hebt vooraleer je het post. Het zal niet aankomen op dat ene minuutje herlezen. 

Het is maar een tip  :Wink: .

----------


## ljanton

beste cornedure , 

men heeft mij er in het verleden ook al op gewezen (kawaman onder andere) en ik heb sinds heden dan ook de moeite genomen om alles in het zo keurig mogelijk AN te typpen


greet's ljanton

----------

